
Don’t Mute, Get a Better Headset (Matt Mullenweg) - tosh
https://ma.tt/2020/03/dont-mute-get-a-better-headset/
======
numpad0
That Arctis headset is great. The sound is quality is subpar for its price,
the replacement band is hard to obtain, lateral pressure is sometimes slightly
too low, but as a _headset_ it really is perfect.

The only two issues my older Arctis 7 is showing are that the mute button
don’t mute anymore, but just heavily chatters, and that ChatMix dial(a second
volume dial to crossfade Headset audio and Headphone audio), which is actually
just an analog pot, is starting to build up carbon as well.

I don’t know why article states the wireless isn’t ideal. Thing’s maybe not
YouTuber good but as good as an average mic.

------
syini666
I would argue against the boom mic style headsets because then you have
something in front of your face which you can hit (BOOM) or brush if you
happen to have a beard (WOOOOSH) and annoy the living hell out of everyone
else on the call.

